# Uneven cut with GT5000



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

I've had my GT5000 for about a month now. I've cut my acre of lawn with it 3-4 times. I have noticed that it cuts unevenly across most of the lawn. 

The tractor came to me completely assembled, and I never checked the deck to see if it is level (shame on me). 

Would a non-level deck leave "ridges" in the direction of cut? 

Thanks,

-Mike


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Welcome to TF!
The deck not being level could do that. Are the ridges at the outside edge of the deck or somewhere inside the cutting width? Could be a bent blade. Did it do this from the first cut or is it something you just started to notice? Do you remember hitting anything? Is this the red or grey tractor? 48" or 50" deck? You could check the blades w/o removing the deck. Remove the spark plug wires just to be sure it can't start and turn each blade by hand to see if each end lands about the same place in relation to the deck. Before leveling the deck check and adjust tire pressure as needed. This could be the only thing wrong also maybe some of the tires are over or under inflated.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Either the deck isn't level or tires are inflated too much/not enough. I had the same issue with mine when I bought it assembled. The tire pressures were all over the board. One side was way too high (amazing they didn't blow) and the other side was around 9 PSI low (bulging a bit on the side) 

Really left a lopsided cut. Put the right amounts in and it has been great ever since.

Remember who does the assembly of these things at sears!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Mike:friends: I think sixchows pretty much cover everything to check


----------



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

It seemed to have been cutting unevenly from the first mowing, but this last time was worse. I do remember hitting something, not sure what, I just heard the noise. I hate it when that happens!

I did adjust the tire pressure. I think my next steps will be to check for a bent blade, then level the deck.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sounds like a plan! Good Luck!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

mdquaglia…

Welcome to the forum.

As Jody said, I think sixchows covered it. I would only
add my suggestion that you use the tractor’s manual for
instructions on leveling and setting up the deck. The manual
does a good job of illustrating what needs to be done and how
to do it. I see your in the northeast, are you going to use the
GT5000 to clear snow ? Will you be using a plow or blower ?


----------



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

I am going to use the tractor to clear snow, and I will be using the 48" snow blade, with the requisite wheel weights and tire chains. 

I have a 20 year old (gift from my Dad) Ariens 10hp, 32in snowblower, and it throws light snow 25+ feet. My problems happen when the snow is wet. My driveway is bounded on three sides: street, house and barn. I only have one direction to go with the snow 30-50 feet straight back off of the driveway. So, even if the snow is a little wet, it gets compacted by the snowblower throwing snow in front of itself.

This past winter, there were 3 or 4 storms that rendered my snowblower useless (snow was too wet) and I spent 4+ hours clearing the driveway with a shovel (and sometimes wheelbarrow). I am hoping the tractor and plow will help. 

I've already done the first oil change and made the switch to Mobil 1.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

mdquaglia..

Glad to hear you’ll be joining in with snow discussions.
I have both the 48” plow and 46” snow blower for my GT5000.
Last winter I only had the plow and this year I will only be
using the blower on the GT5000. I have another tractor now
and will set it up with it’s plow. I assure you the GT5000 will
handle anything that falls from the sky up to 5-6 inches. We had
about 4-5” of snow, then it turned to rain. When I went out, the
driveway was covered with 6” of “Slush” and the tractor / plow
just ripped right through it. 

The only caution I would give you is if you’re getting a heavy snow, 
more than 6”, go out at mid-storm and clear the driveway. 
The problem is not with the tractor, it will push plenty of snow, 
but after 6” the snow banks on the sides of the driveway get too 
high for the plow to move any more snow on top of them. 

If you make a mid storm pass, be sure to plow as wide as possible
so you have room to put the snow when you make your end of 
storm passes. If you have curbs and “plowing wide” is not practical,
you can use the blower to knock down the curb snow banks.

Oh....Don't forget to let us know how you make out with the deck.


----------



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

I actually have a nice 15'-20' 15° downhill slope at the end of my driveway, so the snow will be falling back off the edge of the driveway into my yard. My yard is 6'-8' below the grade of the driveway. It is almost tailor-made for plowing. I never need to have a snowbank at the end of the driveway; I'll just wind up bringing the backyard up to the level of the driveway with snow.

My Dad taught me when clearing snow early in the season, always plan for the next storm. Go 6'-8' past the edge of the driveway. That way, if it is a rough winter, you'll still have your entire driveway clear.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a plow and the GT5k snowblower is a great unit. I used it all winter this past year and it took care of even the sloppiest snowfalls without much fuss. I don't even recall it clogging at all. I used it a few times when I thought for sure it would get clogged in 1+ foot of snow and it ate it up and spit it out.

It really is a good design for the job.


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

md-
My lt2000 did the same thing as your tractor when new. Not only were the tires not properly inflated but the deck was unlevel as well. Were i you i'd skip checking the blades and go straight to levelling the deck. If after that it still cuts uneven then take off the blades and check them for warping. DOn't forget to clean your deck now and then too, esp if you mulch.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

If it is still new and covered under warranty, I'd have Sears come out and fix the problem for you. Should be a free trip if the tractor is still new.

Also, I see the switch to mobile 1. Have you crossed the 50 hour mark yet? I believe that is as much time as most folks would recommend to ensure proper break in before going to synthetic oil.

Welcome aboard.
SnowMower


----------



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't crossed the 50 hour mark, yet. I changed over to Mobil 1 at 5 hours. 

What are the reasons behind waiting until hour 50 to switch to synthetic oil?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdquaglia _
> *I haven't crossed the 50 hour mark, yet. I changed over to Mobil 1 at 5 hours.
> 
> What are the reasons behind waiting until hour 50 to switch to synthetic oil? *


Supposedly the synthetic is too "slick" to let the piston rings seat in to the cylinder head walls. 

When an engine is new, a light breakin oil is used in the first hours of operation. This allows to the engine parts to actually wear a little so they match up to each other. I'm not sure how relevant this is to small engines. You're probably ok with synthetic at 5 hrs, but if your not sure, you should be able to drain and save it for later.


----------

